# picking up maltese at LAX



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i have a stupid question

im planning to pick up a maltese at LAX soon, but i dont know the procedure how to pick her up..so i was wondering if anybody knew how to pick up a malese that will be flying on Delta airlines into LAX

she will be shipped by cargo and i was heard to pick her up at the Delta cargo, but im looking at the LAX homepage and i cant find any information 

thank you in advance!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> i have a stupid question
> 
> im planning to pick up a maltese at LAX soon, but i dont know the procedure how to pick her up..so i was wondering if anybody knew how to pick up a malese that will be flying on Delta airlines into LAX
> 
> ...



Go to the Delta counter and ask them what the procedure is.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Check on the Delta shipping page. They have a bunch of locations and I think you can search for the one at LAX. Get to the cargo area a little early in case the flight arrives on time. You just pick her up and fill out some forms.

Charmaine


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Do not go to Airport parking. This is LAX and it will delay you for quite some time.

When Henry flew in from Hawaii, I went directly to Cargo pick-up. I followed the signs, which led me there. It was a piece of cake. Once again, DO NOT park, nor go into, the main terminals. You could be there all flippin' day. I told Henry, he's lucky he's a Malt. I would never pick up, nor drop off, a human at LAX









The Cargo area is pretty empty. Just a big warehouse-type building. The parking lot was also empty when I arrived. 

Now, tell us about the new little one


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't pick up Chulita from LAX. But I did have to pick her up from the airport. NOT KNOWING I went directly to the parking lot and parked my car and went inside asking around. I was then told to go the Cargo area. I got lost of course but found my way there and Chulita was already there waiting in her crate safe and sound









So if I were you I would drive directly to the cargo area. Make sure you bring water and some wipes because if he or she pooped in the crate there may some poops on her fur.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I didn't pick up Chulita from LAX. But I did have to pick her up from the airport. NOT KNOWING I went directly to the parking lot and parked my car and went inside asking around. I was then told to go the Cargo area. I got lost of course but found my way there and Chulita was already there waiting in her crate safe and sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, good reminder. Henry (as usual) was very thirsty. I also took a couple treats for him. I wished I would have taken a blanket, as he was also wet. He was scared and shaking


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's a pic of the Cargo parking lot ~ LOL


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, that's a good picture of you and Henry


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Awww, that's a good picture of you and Henry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry's flight landed at 7AM. And, although LAX is only about 20-miles away, I crawled out of bed at 4:30AM and took off. Traffic sucks out here, and I didn't want to be late, so I was way early. You should have seen me. I was pacing back and forth. I was a nervous wreck. I ran up to EVERY cargo truck that pulled up to the loading dock. When he finally arrived I had tears in my eyes. He was curled up in the far corner of the crate, wet, scared and shaking.

As soon as we got home, he peed on my carpet


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232978
> 
> 
> 
> ...













I had a old beach towel with me as well. To wrap up Chulita if I had too. When I went to the cargo area she was already there waiting in her crate, I got down on my knees and opened the door to her crate...when I did that she BOLTED out, jumped on my knees gave me a quick few licks and took off running around the whole cargo area like a lunatic.







They had to block her off and catch her for me she was so fast and so happy. I put the towel on my lap, put her on my lap and we drove home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ I almost had to break the stupid crate open to get Big Butt Henry out!! He was acting like a cripple. At first I thought he might be paralized









Bless his heart, he's just a big booobie boy









How funny Chulita is bolting around the airport cargo







I think she just wanted the men to chase her. My kind of girl...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE INFO !!!!

i dont know the specific dates and time for picking her up for the moment so i'll let you guys updated


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233038
> 
> 
> 
> ...













I had a old beach towel with me as well. To wrap up Chulita if I had too. When I went to the cargo area she was already there waiting in her crate, I got down on my knees and opened the door to her crate...when I did that she BOLTED out, jumped on my knees gave me a quick few licks and took off running around the whole cargo area like a lunatic.







They had to block her off and catch her for me she was so fast and so happy. I put the towel on my lap, put her on my lap and we drove home.








[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL ~ I almost had to break the stupid crate open to get Big Butt Henry out!! He was acting like a cripple. At first I thought he might be paralized









Bless his heart, he's just a big booobie boy









How funny Chulita is bolting around the airport cargo







I think she just wanted the men to chase her. My kind of girl...






















[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!! Awwwwwwww.....Henry was already a big boy when you got him. I bet he was HAPPY to be outta that creat.









Chulita was just 12 weeks and barely 2 pounds when I got her. 

Yes she was out of control running around the cargo office area I'm sure she was just happy to get out of her crate. She had such a LOOOOOONG FLIGHT.


----------

